# Awesome Highend PC Games



## FaradayCaged (May 22, 2010)

Such as Crysis et al.

I am getting a kick-ass system soon that could handle any game at the highest settings thrown at it and am looking to get some kick-ass games to play on it. I have not owned a PS3/Xbox or a copy of Windows for some years so also have some catching up to do on the gaming front!

So far, I am getting Crysis, Resident Evil 5, SplinterCell Conviction, COD Modern Warfare 2 and Dead Rising 2 (when its out).

Any others that you think I should get? I like pretty much all games apart from fantasy games like WoW and such.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 22, 2010)

Mass effect 2? Dragon Age (fantasy though) both pretty games


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 22, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Mass effect 2?



That looks rather good, I think that's now on my ever growing list .


----------



## debaser (May 22, 2010)

Just Cause 2 looks sweet on PC


----------



## fishfinger (May 22, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> Such as Crysis et al.
> 
> I am getting a kick-ass system soon that could handle any game at the highest settings thrown at it...



No PC can handle Crysis well on highest settings (unless you enjoy slideshows  ).


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 22, 2010)

fishfinger said:


> No PC can handle Crysis well on highest settings (unless you enjoy slideshows  ).



When it first came out and for about 18 months afterwards, yes.

Not now though, with a HD5870, 6gb Ram and a i5 quad 2.66ghz crysis at 1920x1080 (I know it can go higher but 1080p is more than enough) with 8x AA and all the extras can achieve at least 50fps+


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 22, 2010)

Will it make it good?


----------



## fishfinger (May 22, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> When it first came out and for about 18 months afterwards, yes.
> 
> Not now though, with a HD5870, 6gb Ram and a i5 quad 2.66ghz crysis at 1920x1080 (I know it can go higher but 1080p is more than enough) with 8x AA and all the extras can achieve at least 50fps+



Processor: Intel Core i7-975 Extreme (Bloomfield) 3.33 GHz, 6.4 GT/s, 8 MB L3 Cache, power-saving settings disabled. *Overclocked to 4 GHz*(25 * 160 MHz)

Memory: Corsair Dominator 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1,600 MHz

Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB

Crysis v1.2.1: Very high details 8xAA No AF 1920 x 1200 @ 31.4 fps

From Tom's Hardware


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 22, 2010)

fishfinger said:


> Processor: Intel Core i7-975 Extreme (Bloomfield) 3.33 GHz, 6.4 GT/s, 8 MB L3 Cache, power-saving settings disabled. *Overclocked to 4 GHz*(25 * 160 MHz)
> 
> Memory: Corsair Dominator 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1,600 MHz
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I exaggerated a little, my mate has the spec's I listed but with a SSD (doubt that would make much difference) and is getting around 45fps standing still and 30fps when lots of action is going on. Even 30fps though is good enough, anything below 20fps become unplayable.


----------



## Sunray (May 22, 2010)

PC games spec's have levelled out over the last couple of years.  My machine is ages old now but still plays all the games I've thrown at it pretty well.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2010)

fishfinger said:


> No PC can handle Crysis well on highest settings (unless you enjoy slideshows  ).



mine will  I7 FTW !!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2010)

Sunray said:


> PC games spec's have levelled out over the last couple of years.  My machine is ages old now but still plays all the games I've thrown at it pretty well.


Ditto, I'm creaking along using a second hand Dell precision with 2x Intel Xeon processors (3GHz) and an ATI 512Gb AGP graphics card, it can still run games that are being released now perfectly well and in total cost me less than £400 including upgrades!  Thankfully we seem to be past the days of having to throw loads of money at them to upgrade every 6 months just to keep up.  Although I wouldn't say no to a new PC with PCI-E


----------



## fishfinger (May 23, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> mine will  I7 FTW !!





What GFX card(s) do you have?


----------



## Ranbay (May 23, 2010)

2 x NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 1.5GB SLI set up... and 6GB DDR3 ram helps  

from the test here.... http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10213/



> Yes! Your system meets the Game-o-Meter recommendation for Crysis.
> It should run perfectly on your computer at very high visual settings.



I'm just short of optimized GFX performance, as the cars and not faster... but everything else is over optimized speeds 

if you require proof i can send you a picture


----------



## fishfinger (May 23, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 2 x NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 1.5GB SLI set up... and 6GB DDR3 ram helps
> 
> from the test here.... http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10213/
> 
> ...



I just ran that test on my system:




> NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB
> Intel Core i7-920 Processor
> 6144 MB
> 
> Result - Yes! Your system meets the Game-o-Meter recommendation for Crysis. It should run perfectly on your computer at very high visual settings.



It's bullshit.


----------



## Ranbay (May 23, 2010)

ok try this one... 

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri#

I pass everything but this.   	



> Video Card
> Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. Integrated chipsets are not supported.
> You Have: NVxx
> Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations.
> ...



not sure if that counts both cards or not?

anyway it runs fine i tested it when i built the PC


----------



## fishfinger (May 24, 2010)

OK, I ran that test too



> Congratulations, your system passes the Recommended requirements! You should have a great experience running this product.



^^^^ More bullshit.

If you are happy with the performance on your PC - great. I think our definitions of "runs fine" must differ somewhat.


----------



## Ranbay (May 24, 2010)

yeah i was lying it wont work at all.


----------



## fishfinger (May 24, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah i was lying it wont work at all.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2010)

Sunray said:


> PC games spec's have levelled out over the last couple of years.  My machine is ages old now but still plays all the games I've thrown at it pretty well.



This is due to most PC games being ports of console games these days. Piracy ripped the profitability out of the PC market, while the console market is much more lucrative. Nobody makes truly hardware-pushing games any more. Even Crysis 2 is designed for consoles first.


----------



## Chz (May 24, 2010)

Metro 2033 can be pretty demanding at the highest details. And it's a decent game, too.

That said, ultra-high doesn't look much different from high and my dual-core Opteron 2.7GHz plus 9800GTX+ handled high with aplomb. I've since replaced the CPU, but the GPU stays until something actually challenges it. It would be slightly slower than a 5770 in modern terms.


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2010)

Mafia 2 is going to have an awful lot of new PC specific features, esp around physics,

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/mafia2/news.html?sid=6263165&tag=topslot;img;4&mode=previews


can't wait for this, first ever day one purchase defo!


----------

